

McDonalds Creates Highest Calorie Menu Item Ever. - teawithcarl
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandconsumer/10076819/McDonalds-creates-highest-calorie-menu-item-ever.html

======
minimaxir
For reference, the infamous KFC Double Down sandwich has only 540 calories.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Down_(sandwich)>

------
csense
Is this only in Japan?

Also, if British people refer to fries as "chips," what do they call chips?
"Fries"?

~~~
infinite_snoop
Chips is the US are Crisps in the UK. "Potato Parties" seem to be a thing in
Japan, where youths order huge amounts of chips(or fries):
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/shortcuts/2013/mar/04/potato...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/shortcuts/2013/mar/04/potato-
parties-worst-kids-food-fad)

